# what would be a correct amount to charge PER bale baling big bales 3x4



## fmfracer44 (Jan 19, 2012)

okay so im looking to getting into big baling 3x4 big square bales but i dont know what to charge? i live in the central valley in california. for regular square small bales i charged 3$ a bale and thats inlcuding swathing raking baling stacking. but how would i charge per big bale? i dont wanna give an outrageous amount thats why i need help on what would be a reasonable price to charge per big bale if i cut it rake it bale it stack it?


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't know anything about square bales, but around here the people in 'hay harvesting' business charge 50 to 60% of the crop to cut, rake & bale. They pick theirs up outta the field, and you get yours outta the field.

Good luck!


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

I live in KY and UK puts out a price list for custom farm work in our area and the neighboring states. You might check the University of Ag in your state see if they have anything like this. It's just a guide line. Fuel and other variables is something you have to figure out for yourself. Just don't short yourself. 
Look on pg. 4 of pg. 8 is where it shows prices for large square bales. 
http://www.ca.uky.edu/cmspubsclass/files/ghalich/CustomMachineryRatesKentucky2011.pdf


----------

